# X-Men III



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Not a bad film, but for some reason rather unsatisfying compared to the first two. Don't feel bad if you wait around for the DVD.

FYI, if you are seeing this movie, wait around till the credits finish for a quick 30 second scene afterwards... although it will likely only make sense to those who are true fans of the comic.


Spoiler



It features Moira MacTaggart (who fans will recognize as a nobel wining human scientist who was once married to Charles Xavier) attending a wounded mutant who's identity I'll not spoil.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I thought it was pretty good, but short. It would have been nice if they would have developed at least one of the relationships (J&W) in more detail. I thought the storylines, overall, were pretty interesting. Danny, I didn't see the end of the credits. Pls. post another spoiler with the details.

Thanks!

John


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

good film-would have been much better if they had dropped the phoenix storyline, which was ill served ...obviously, no one at fox or marvel really believed that this film would have the legs that it does...lol

and geez, halle berry-get off the high host and look at the numbers-the ONLY time you are in a movie that makes money is an x man film and even the movie you won the oscer for for screwing billy bob thornton didn't make any real money...lol


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> ...the movie (Halle Berry) won the Oscar for screwing Billy Bob Thornton didn't make any real money...lol


......... :thats: Perhaps not, but it was fun to watch.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

that's beside the point....lol


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

The movie suffered from poor motivation on some levels, brought up a lot of issues it didn't want to resolve, and overall was the weakest of the 3 X-movies. But, it was an okay summer movie, very pretty to look at, and mostly fun. I'd give it 3 out of 5 stars.


----------

